# St Mary's Hospital - RAF Halton



## LiamHW (May 2, 2008)

Princess Mary's was the first RAF general hospital, erected at Halton Camp in Buckinghamshire in 1924 - 27, eventualy closing in 2003.

I did a recce there yesterday and the demolition contractors are well underway with levelling the place. I decided to come back early to try and get in before the contractors arrived to have a nosey at what is left.

6:30am... I spy!






First target:





Some house clearance being done:





Old records:





Rest area?





I'm liking the old fireplaces - shame they'll be rubble in a few days...





No more kids playing here for a while...





Demo machinery ready to go...!





At this point 2 contractors turned up so I didn't get chance to get across to the other buildings (which in retrospect is what I should of done upon arrival) made a speedy exit and of site by 7:30am.


----------



## Neosea (May 2, 2008)

I had a tv like that, thanks for the pic's


----------



## Richard Davies (May 3, 2008)

I used to have a TV like the one in the rest area.

It was a 21" Pye (rebadged Philips) that my aunt & uncle didn't want any more.


----------



## ElliWinter (May 3, 2008)

Hi, I used to work for a building conservation company and we did some work over a couple of year period in RAF Halton - not surprisingly that was at the not-at-all derelict officers mess !

Which if I remeber correctly is on the other side of the road, a bit further up the hill, from wheree your pics are from.

Did you know that the building that's now the officer's mess used to belong to one of the Rothchilds (of nearby Waddesdon Manor etc. fame)...


----------

